# 2010 Maxima Navigation



## sdhawk (May 21, 2011)

I have a 2010 Maxima and love the car. My problem is their navigation system. It has a safety feature on it that stops you from doing a lot on it if you are moving. I understand the safety aspect of it but it is frustrating when I am sitting in the passenger seat and can't utilize everything or limited on searches for places along the route. I asked my dealer if there is a way to bypass this feature and he said no. I also found out today that to upgrade the maps it will cost about $260.00 including the labor even while it is under warranty. Even the cheap portable units now offer lifetime map upgrades. It's sad that a $200.00 Tom Tom is easier to use and gives lifetime upgrades. This car will be the last one with built in navigation if this is the best they can do.
Thanks


----------



## tiddiemonster (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm having a similar issue using my navigation. I just bought a used 2010 maxima sv with the built in navi. First issue is that it won't even find my home city. It says, "Sorry, no data can be found for Coconut Creek, FL". Where did you hear about the $260 maps upgrade? Then when I try to find places, half the time the fields are grey'd out so I can't even select anything. Is this because I'm doing this while I'm driving? I never heard of that safety feature. I'm calling up the dealership today to schedule a maintenance check but if they charge me to fix my navigation or upgrade it, I'm gonna be really pissed.


----------



## sdhawk (May 21, 2011)

The dealer service man told me the upgrade was $100.00 and I had to call Nissan myself to get it and then at the dealer service dept. they would charge $160.00 to upgrade the navigation. Pretty crummy. And yes when selections are grayed out it is because you are driving. What's bad is the passenger can't use them either. It makes it more dangerous when looking for a restaurant or something cause you have to search every couple of miles. If you're stopped it will show a long list. This will be my last built in navigation. Even the cheap portable GPS unit are giving free lifetime maps. I wrote Nissan about it and they weren't too concerned about it. I'm telling everyone I can not to buy built in navigation. Two of my friends just bought Maximas and avoided the ones with navigation in them. One thing. My navigation had a recall on it and they did upgrade it free then. But when I decide to do it it will cost me.


----------



## OKMD (Jun 13, 2011)

*Don't buy the navigation or the upgrade!*

I would agree. Don't buy the on board navigation and if you did, don't buy the upgrade package. I bought the upgrade through an email from Nissan for my wife's 2009 Murano LE. I thought it would be worth it after 2 years. It said there "might be some labor charges involved". 

What it didn't say was that none of my local dealers even knew how to perform the upgrade. So I made an appointment with a dealer 100 miles away. When I got there he admitted that it should only take 30 minutes, but that sometimes they had problems with the interface and it could take between 2 and 4 hours- at $90/hour! So they were going to charge me for their own computer problems. The implication was that some guy sits with my car the entire 4 hours, when in reality you know that he starts a download, goes off to some other job, comes back and checks on it, etc. They were surprised when I declined to pay an additional $360.

I called Nissan's Navteq number and they said they couldn't refund my money because I'd been issued an activation code. They referred me Nissan Consumer Affairs, who said they couldn't help me and tried to give me the Navteq number again.

I recommend just avoiding it altogether. It's a scam.

OKMD


----------



## sdhawk (May 21, 2011)

*Navigaton*

Thanks for replying OKMD. Nissan needs to get their act together on this or people will finally get the word to not buy this thing. I'm not sure now if my next car will even be a Nissan due to this. I've already convinced 2 people not to buy the navigation. If Nissan really cared about this they would give their customers free map updates.


----------



## erik_4x4247 (Sep 3, 2011)

Just fyi I have satelite radio in my 2010 Maxima 3.5 and it automatically updates the map to the most current addresses for me. There should be no need for you to pay for an updated map ever for your Maxima. It was one of the selling points for me when I bought it. I had a Honda Accord and every other year I had to buy the DVD 200 bucks to update the addresses and it drove me crazy. As far as the Navigation issues with the limited options while you are driving. I took my car to a nice stereo shop and they installed a by pass switch that allows me to watch DVD's while I am driving and access full navigation features. It cost me 120 bucks for their time and it was well worth it.


----------



## sdhawk (May 21, 2011)

erik, Thanks for the reply. I have XM satellite in mine so I will have to check on that. I also will check and see if I can find someone that knows about the bypass switch. I found one website that sells them but they did not have one for my car.


----------

